# Rough sawn poplar for exterior trim?



## TennHalfBack (Jul 11, 2015)

Finally getting to the point we can think about the exterior of our remodeled house. Settled on Hardiboard siding but the trim boards that go with it are so expensive. Local sawmill is suggesting RS poplar. We are looking for a rustic look.

The price is right but I'm concerned:
1) Will I have to dry it before I install? 
2) Will I have to plane one side to get a consistent enough thickness? (It's a circular saw)
3) Will the poplar hold up with maintenance?
4) Will the install be difficult? - I don't do so good driving nails in hardwood usually.

Any other comments or suggestions?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

It will shrink if not thoroughly dried, so take that into account. For other issues, see https://www.google.com/search?q=rough+sawn+poplar+siding&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Local sawmill is suggesting RS poplar.


I bet they also happen to have a lot of it for sale
Ask yourself if the Hardiboard (which will last pretty much forever) is *really* "more expensive" than wood that will need repainting or retreating every few years.

With either product, you can (and probably should) predrill the nail holes

You could also check on the costs of vinyl or metal trim which won't require any treatments at all


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

If not kiln or air dried, it will shrink. Just remember, a log shrinks in diameter. Length does not change.


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

I sell poplar for siding a lot. 
1. Poplar is Termite resistant. 
2. Best to use board and batten style where shrinkage won't matter.
3. When using on a People structure allow to stabilize by stacking in a sticker style for a couple of weeks. This will allow the wood to accept paint.
4. Prime and Paint all surfaces.
Nail with a nail gun because the ring shank glued nails hold great. Second choice is deck screws.


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

I used rough cut poplar for interior AND exterior siding for my cabin. Board and batten on the outside. I'm going to let it weather and turn gray and then seal it with either diesel fuel or clear sealer. I love it thusfar.


----------



## mandersonned (May 5, 2016)

We have cut ash to use as siding and took it straight from the mill and nailed it up as siding. It has lasted 2 years thus far, no paint or primer


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Lumber will shrink in height, width and length. That is why most store bought dimensional lumber will be a bit over the advertised length. Not much, but some.

There are different types of poplar. Some mix up Aspen with poplar. I have bought Poplar lumber that seemed solid. I have cut poplar logs that produced light weak boards subject to rot.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Silly to spend the bucks on Hardiboard, a product meant to last forever, not rot, etc. then trim it with wood. Spend the bucks on the Hardiboard trims.


----------



## TennHalfBack (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for replies.


----------

